# Facia Vent or Smart Vent ?



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey guys...

Im in the mist of getting some bids on re-roofing the old part of my house which has no soffits.

Different roofers want to do it different ways so no im looking for more opinions. One place wants to do Smart Vent and another wants to do Facia Vent, both using the DCI Products.

Can anyone talk about the "pros and cons" or both venting systems.

House is located in the middle of New York (state not city).
4/12 pitch
Framing is 2x4s 24 oc with 3/4 T&G decking.
Over the winter i added fiberglass bats (but did not add any baffles (will do that soon)).


Heres a pic of the front (white roof), the back is a strait run.



Thanks for any info.


_


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I have not used the Fascia Vent, but am familiar with it.

Lets see.....

Since you need that gap cut out at the top of the fascia board, this potentially may prohibit you from installing a sheet metal Gutter Apron Drip Edge Metal Flashing, because the void just might wind up being larger than the nailer flange of the Gutter Apron.

But,.....

Would you still need a Gutter Apron?

A. Yes, because the Fascia Vent tucks in behind the gutter.

B. No, because the fascia wood is covered by the Fascia Vent product.


It would still seem to me, that a proper Gutter Apron Drip Edge would be the best way for the final installation, but I will not say that is is as critical in this situation now.



As far as the Smart Vent, I have zero worries about installing it on any pitched roof that they approve and have done so with extreme winter snow and ice conditions in our region by the NW Suburbs of Chicago.



Did that answer your concerns well enough or do you still need some additional clarification?

Ed


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

From reading posts with your name next to them i can see you have been around and know your "stuff".

The pics in this link are what one guy sent me (the one who wants to do the Facia Vent)
http://www.dciproducts.com/html/faciavent.htm

Are the chances of bees and other bugs greater with the facia vent ?
I know they will only be in the attic, but im not really into renting out any part of my house, bugs or humans.

Your comment about ice was helpfull.
From what you know, how do you think the facia vent would do for snow and ice ?

The only reason im leaning towards the facia is i really dont care for the roofers personality who wants to install the Smart Vent, hes pretty cocky (and from what i hear, its for good reason, his crew does good work and his bid was not bad, but till) and he has rubbed the building inspector over here the wrong way, and i would reather not get in the middle of crap like that.

From the pic i posted in the first post, what do you think about extending the current roof and adding soffits ?
Theres three roofers who ive narrowed it down to, One faica vent, one smart vent and the thrired to extend and create soffits.


Thanks again.

_


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I have never used the facial vent yet either and have only installed the field 'smart vent' twice, so I do not have a lot of experience in either method but the very idea/reasoning behind both those methods being developed was to correct the poor structure design of homes built with out overhangs/eaves, thus if installing eaves is financially possible than I would be leaning toward that method personally.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Slyfox said:


> ...thus if installing eaves is financially possible than I would be leaning toward that method personally.


Thanks Slyfox.

Theres two things about the extending the eaves; the cost - not so much in paying for it, but paying $2,000 extra for something which im pretty sure i could do myself if i had the time, the second is (which im going to be talking with the "third guy" about) how he wants to do it.

Below are pics of the current framing.
all 2x4 framing.
Ceiling joists rest on top plate, then a 2x4 runs on top of the joists laying flat, then the rafters are notched and placed on that. Theres no way i want anyone to notch the extending 2x4 to create the eaves, there will only be 1-3/4" of meat above the notch.










How would "you" go about framing some out like this ?
In my head, block up the flat 2x4 under all current rafters, then cut the flat 2x4 to make room for the "sister" extending 2x4's.

_


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

I would not have overhangs installed. Over time you may see sagging taking place. Or you may see bumps right from the begining. It will be no small feat to get everthing lined up straight, so that it looks like it was always there.

You will not get bees or any insect in through any DCI product.

We use Smart Vent. Never had a problem. Been using it for about 8 or 9 years. 

The facia vent I have not used. Nor would I want to. With you only having a 2x4 rafter, I would want my cut for the air passage back like Smart Vent requires it. Instead of up front like is needed for the fascia style.

I would not use the guy who wants to use the smart vent.

Ask the guy who wants to do the facia why he will not use Smart Vent.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I have used the regular Smart Vent on a pitch as low as 2.5"/12" pitch and it worked well, even as a Mid-Roof application.

I just think that the fascia version creates additional work and costs.

It does create an impression of less chance of ice melt backing up, but in the 8 + years that I have installed the Smart Vent, there have been Aero issues, so I am confident in recommending it.

Like Lefty just said, with a separate soffit overhang, you will be asking for trouble at the attachment point, with it starting to dip and create a hump, from gravity and live load bearing situations.

Ed


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Leftyho said:


> Ask the guy who wants to do the facia why he will not use Smart Vent.


We did talk about it briefly; he said thats what he normally installs and feels that there is less of a chance for ice to back-up (like roofer-Ed mentioned).

After taking a second look at both the ficai and smart vents, im wondering if the smart vent would be better for the reason of added the baffles. As said, the pitch is 4/12 and to be 'frank', crawling around up in the attic, flat-out-sucks. If i was to go the smart vent option, it seams like i could be alittle more sloppy when adding the baffles - so i can then push the batts right down to the edge.

Thanks to both of you about caution to adding the over hang.
There are a few "issues" which have been brought to my attention.
- The notched 2x4's
- How close the bottom of the soffit will be to the current windows after wards (i dont care about stuff like that, but the next home owner might)
- And what you's brought up, sagging - bumps and possible look of it being a patch job.

So extending the overhang has been "shot-down".


Is what im thinking about the baffles correct ?
With the smart vent up 6"s for the edge, one could be alittle more sloppy with the baffles, able to get alittle more insulation closer to the edge and not have to worrie about anything ?


You guys have been a big help.
Its nice to hear other opinions when they do not have "a dog in the race".


_


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Sloppy is not the word I would use. LOL

If You have ice it will come from the gutters not the roof. So as long as your gutters are clear flowing you will not have a problem.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, since the insulation baffle vents are 4 feet long, you should be able to carefully slide them in place over the top of the insulation unless it is so tightly packed at the eave/soffit overhang area without much trouble.

Also, you can use a long handled rake to use to reach to the lower recesses to pull the insulation back and not have to worry about shimmying into that small height area.

Ed


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks again.

Talked with the "third guy - extending the rafters" today, he was really pushing to extend the rafters. The only time he started to become hesitent was when i pionted out that the current rafters are 24 oc not 16. But he still pushed the issuse alittle and i could here the change in his voice when i asked about the faisa and smart venting. We both agreed that no matter what, theres no reason to take a small job like this and create a big "todo".

Gonna talk with the facia guy tomarrow and will probly go that rout.
Im gonna repeat what i said here about the baffles, see what he says, but in the end i do not have a problem with the facia vent since thats what they are comfortable with installing. The guy's busisness has a good reputation, i talked with the owner on the phone and he seamed like a pretty straight person and the person who can out to measure and take a look was the same.

_


----------



## ropers (Jul 30, 2009)

a little off track here..but why not just install old fashioned gable vents and make your life easier and cheaper.....obviously doing some sidding work anyway......just a thought,,,


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

ropers said:


> a little off track here..but why not just install old fashioned gable vents and make your life easier and cheaper.....obviously doing some sidding work anyway......just a thought,,,


On one side of the house there is a small gable vent (maybe 10x5 ???) which i might make bigger, will talk with the roofers when they get here about that idea.

The other side of the house (the new addition side) was done with trusses, the framing inspection is done, that side of the house is completely sided so im not gonna mess with it.

End result, i signed the contract yesterday with the fascia vent people, now just waiting for a start date.

Thanks for the suggestion, though.

_


----------

